# HELP looking for EMT-B attendant jobs in l.a or orange county



## phia albanese (Jul 21, 2015)

OK! before anyone snaps off at me i have searched the threads for similar threads and have found little to nothing.

Im a newly certified EMT-B and I do not have a drivers license yet I am in the process of obtaining one but I obviously need a job in the mean time to make ends meet . I knew it was not going to be easy since majority of our jobs is driving a rig and lots of Ift companys want dual EMTS. I have found 3 or so companys who will hire just attendants. Does anyone know of a company who hires attendants or will they hire me with a permit if i have my medical examiners card and I'm pretty much cleared to drive an ambulance just waiting on a DL still need my permit .


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 21, 2015)

I can't help too much since I don't know the area, but your profile says you're twenty. Even if you had your license in hand, a lot of private services won't hire anyone under 21. Just letting you know


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, there are small, shady IFT companies in LA who will hire attendant only. You don't want to work there, but if you need a job until you get your drivers license (how long could that take?), AND In-n-out isn't hiring, it's a fulltime job. 
No, no one will hire you to drive with your permit. Once you get your CA DL you still need your ambulance drivers license (confused? There's plenty of threads about it). Then you can start applying elsewhere. A lot of places won't hire under 21, but there's a few that will. Keep trying, and apply everywhere. If you're open to relocating for a better job, look into the surrounding counties other than LA and OC once you get your ADL squared away.


----------



## Corey (Jul 21, 2015)

I was hired with CARE ambulance here in OC/LA about 2 months ago, and they did not require that you have a ambulance drivers license prior to applying, but they did require that you have a Class C Drivers License. You are hired as an EMT "attendant" and they give you the necessary forms and a list of instructions to obtain your ambulance drivers license. You spend about 2 months working as the "patient man/woman" and they expect you to have received, at the very least, your temporary ambulance drivers license by the time you start your field training. After field training, you are considered a floater, which means they schedule you wherever and whenever, from San Jaun Capistrano to Irwindale, from 2300-900 to 1100-2100. After a few months, they schedule you for drivers training. You do a class based drivers orientation, then a day of cone work, then 4 days of actual behind the wheel training with a Field Training Officer (FTO). If you do well during the 4 days, you will pass, if not, they will extend you for an additional 2 days of field training. Once you have passed, you will have the option of picking up or working shifts as a driver or an attendant. Initially, all your shifts will be attendant. To work a shift as a driver, you must be an EMT and have passed drivers training, to work the attendant shift, you can either be only an EMT or be an EMT/driver. This is how it works with CARE. A good friend of mine is in the process of applying for quite a few others companies including McCormick, Pacific Ambulance, AmeriCare, AMR, and Rural/Metro. He has no indicated to me that they require you to have an ambulance drivers license prior to being interviewed, but again, they do require a drivers license. Now it is not very difficult to get the certificate, you simply make an appointment at your local DMV, find the questions online, study them, take the written test. Like others have stated, many companies require you to be 21 and/or have at least your class c drivers license. However, I am sure you would be able to find some small, mom-and-pop IFT companies that would be willing to hire someone under the age of 21 with only a drivers permit, but I would be weary of a company that does do that. Hope this helped, sorry for the length.


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 21, 2015)

Corey said:


> I was hired with CARE ambulance here in OC/LA about 2 months ago, and they did not require that you have a ambulance drivers license prior to applying, but they did require that you have a Class C Drivers License. You are hired as an EMT "attendant" and they give you the necessary forms and a list of instructions to obtain your ambulance drivers license. You spend about 2 months working as the "patient man/woman" and they expect you to have received, at the very least, your temporary ambulance drivers license by the time you start your field training. After field training, you are considered a floater, which means they schedule you wherever and whenever, from San Jaun Capistrano to Irwindale, from 2300-900 to 1100-2100. After a few months, they schedule you for drivers training. You do a class based drivers orientation, then a day of cone work, then 4 days of actual behind the wheel training with a Field Training Officer (FTO). If you do well during the 4 days, you will pass, if not, they will extend you for an additional 2 days of field training. Once you have passed, you will have the option of picking up or working shifts as a driver or an attendant. Initially, all your shifts will be attendant. To work a shift as a driver, you must be an EMT and have passed drivers training, to work the attendant shift, you can either be only an EMT or be an EMT/driver. This is how it works with CARE. A good friend of mine is in the process of applying for quite a few others companies including McCormick, Pacific Ambulance, AmeriCare, AMR, and Rural/Metro. He has no indicated to me that they require you to have an ambulance drivers license prior to being interviewed, but again, they do require a drivers license. Now it is not very difficult to get the certificate, you simply make an appointment at your local DMV, find the questions online, study them, take the written test. Like others have stated, many companies require you to be 21 and/or have at least your class c drivers license. However, I am sure you would be able to find some small, mom-and-pop IFT companies that would be willing to hire someone under the age of 21 with only a drivers permit, but I would be weary of a company that does do that. Hope this helped, sorry for the length.


Thanks so much that helped alot!! I did my ride along with care and like the company. Im working towards it have an appointment monday next week for my written test I got the clear from my dr and the signature on the form they need. Thanks soo much .


----------



## Corey (Jul 21, 2015)

phia albanese said:


> Thanks so much that helped alot!! I did my ride along with care and like the company. Im working towards it have an appointment monday next week for my written test I got the clear from my dr and the signature on the form they need. Thanks soo much .



I initially applied for both CARE and Doctors ambulance, before Doctors lost their contracts, and Doctors required that I have my ambulance drivers license before taking their written test. However, for CARE, if you pass the written test, the skills test, and the interview, they will have you get blood work and a physical done at a specific doctors office. At that office you will receive your Medical Examiners cert. During orientation, they will give you the med exam cert as well the paperwork I mentioned, so you practically only need your NREMT card, CPR card, OCEMS card, and a drivers license prior to testing with CARE, the rest will be obtained at a later point, if you are hired. Regardless, if I can answer any more questions for your regarding CARE, please feel free to message me personally. I know it was hard finding specific questions and answers on here using the search function, so I don't mind answering any questions you have. Best of luck, and see you out there.


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 21, 2015)

Corey said:


> I initially applied for both CARE and Doctors ambulance, before Doctors lost their contracts, and Doctors required that I have my ambulance drivers license before taking their written test. However, for CARE, if you pass the written test, the skills test, and the interview, they will have you get blood work and a physical done at a specific doctors office. At that office you will receive your Medical Examiners cert. During orientation, they will give you the med exam cert as well the paperwork I mentioned, so you practically only need your NREMT card, CPR card, OCEMS card, and a drivers license prior to testing with CARE, the rest will be obtained at a later point, if you are hired. Regardless, if I can answer any more questions for your regarding CARE, please feel free to message me personally. I know it was hard finding specific questions and answers on here using the search function, so I don't mind answering any questions you have. Best of luck, and see you out there.


Can you message me a little more info on the OCEMS card I'm debating on moving to hb area but my certification card is out of l.a


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 21, 2015)

Go be an er tech.  Kaiser hires in at $18-$20 an hour.


----------



## emergency123 (Jul 21, 2015)

This will help....Look for an OC expanded scope class. Message me and I can give you additional info ob=n that as well...Best of luck
https://www.oc-meds.org/licensure/public/orangecounty/


----------



## emergency123 (Jul 21, 2015)

OC Expanded Scope information....Good Luck
http://healthdisasteroc.org/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?blobid=22783


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 21, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Go be an er tech.  Kaiser hires in at $18-$20 an hour.


You need experiance don't you ?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> A lot of places won't hire under 21, but there's a few that will. Keep trying, and apply everywhere. If you're open to relocating for a better job, look into the surrounding counties other than LA and OC once you get your ADL squared away.



AMR hires EMT's under 21, other companies I'm not so sure about. I would also take Gurney's advice about getting out of LA and OC, the grass really is greener on the other side. A quick search on this forum and you'll get all the info you need about your ADL. In the meantime if you want to work as a EMT without a license, really look into a ER tech at a local hospital.


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 21, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> AMR hires EMT's under 21, other companies I'm not so sure about. I would also take Gurney's advice about getting out of LA and OC, the grass really is greener on the other side. A quick search on this forum and you'll get all the info you need about your ADL. In the meantime if you want to work as a EMT without a license, really look into a ER tech at a local hospital.


I applied at AMR last night cause they're website said they hire attendants . I looked into er tech a little bit most want a minimum of 1 year experience on field but those are like the big ones around me I'll look into the smaller ones thanks


----------



## Corey (Jul 21, 2015)

I've looked into many ER Tech positions, and majority required 6 months-1 year of experience. I have also spoke with nurses at those particular hospitals, and it seems that they hire internally first, even if the job is posted for all to apply.


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 21, 2015)

Corey said:


> I've looked into many ER Tech positions, and majority required 6 months-1 year of experience. I have also spoke with nurses at those particular hospitals, and it seems that they hire internally first, even if the job is posted for all to apply.


That's what I thought soo too. You pretty much have to know someone to get hired


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 21, 2015)

phia albanese said:


> You need experiance don't you ?


Not all the time.


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 21, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Not all the time.


I'll look into it then thank youu


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jul 23, 2015)

WE'RE HIRING!!!! RESCUE ONE AMBULANCE IN PARAMOUNT


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 23, 2015)

Rescue One Ambulance said:


> WE'RE HIRING!!!! RESCUE ONE AMBULANCE IN PARAMOUNT


Attendants ? How do I apply?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 23, 2015)

Rescue One Ambulance said:


> WE'RE HIRING!!!! RESCUE ONE AMBULANCE IN PARAMOUNT


Go work for these guys. They'll take good care of you, and it's a steady pay check until you're ready to upgrade. It's a small BLS IFT company in south LA, but they were always good to me. Fond memories...


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jul 23, 2015)

phia albanese said:


> Attendants ? How do I apply?


You have to come down unfortunately our website is being redesigned... 15335 Illinois Ave. Paramount, CA 90723


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jul 23, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Go work for these guys. They'll take good care of you, and it's a steady pay check until you're ready to upgrade. It's a small BLS IFT company in south LA, but they were always good to me. Fond memories...


thanks!


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 23, 2015)

Rescue One Ambulance said:


> You have to come down unfortunately our website is being redesigned... 15335 Illinois Ave. Paramount, CA 90723


Thanks I'll be down tommorow what is a good time ?


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jul 23, 2015)

anytime after 0800 should be fine... See you tomorrow!


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jul 23, 2015)

phia albanese said:


> Thanks I'll be down tommorow what is a good time ?


anytime after 0800 is fine...see you tomorrow!


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 23, 2015)

Rescue One Ambulance said:


> anytime after 0800 is fine...see you tomorrow!


Thanks ! See you tommorow


----------

